# Hills Prescription Diet



## animalluvver (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok so what's the skinny on Hills Prescription Diet dry food for cats? I'm using the ID for a feline that's sensitive, and I have a couple with heart conditions, right now I'm feeding them Flint River adult cat food but Im leaning towards the hills, it's just a little bit more $$ HELP


----------



## miss sophie (Sep 17, 2008)

You can do so much better than SD. The RX formulas are better than the regular, but still crap. Try the better ingredient cat foods to see what your kitties tolerate better. Remember to give time to adjust before switching to another. I use Blue Buffalo cat food and I and my cats love it. They have a grain free version that might work for yours but it is recomended only for adults with high energy levels due to the protien.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Since your cats have medical problems I wouldn't recommend a high protein food personally. But I would stay FAR away from the RX foods if you can. As the above poster mentioned try a high quality cat food and see if that makes an improvement.

Good luck.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

High quality is the way to go, prescription diets are a really high cost gimmick for the most part. My cat absolutely adores the Blue Buffalo cat food, like Miss Sophie suggested, so that's a possibility. Try consulting a vet who isn't paid by a dog food company (you'll know this because their office won't be adorned with Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, SD, or Royal Canin. They might be able to suggest something if you arent comfortable choosing a food yourself.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> High quality is the way to go, prescription diets are a really high cost gimmick for the most part. My cat absolutely adores the Blue Buffalo cat food, like Miss Sophie suggested, so that's a possibility. Try consulting a vet who isn't paid by a dog food company (you'll know this because their office won't be adorned with Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, SD, or Royal Canin. They might be able to suggest something if you arent comfortable choosing a food yourself.


This doesn't always matter. My vet suggested Eukanuba low reside food and did not sell this food for my cat who was severely constipated constantly (required surgery a few times). And another vet in that same practice (my vet wasn't available that day) recommended Royal Canin gastro health food (also RX) that they also did not sell for my then 8 month old puppy diagnosed with Colitis. Neither brand they sold nor could they tell me who did I'd have to go online to find out, so they weren't recommending it because they wanted to make money they were recommending it because they truly thought it was the best option. Oddly enough the one vet could not tell me why the Royal Canin was better than another food just that it was made for gastro health so it must be the right thing right. 

Anyway, my only point is, that many of the vets truly feel it is a good food that is made for that specific problem whether they sell it or not unfortunately. I would contact a feline nutritionist before consulting with the vet personally.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Nutritionist! Yes! Sorry I forgot about them since vets like to pretend to be them.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Nutritionist! Yes! Sorry I forgot about them since vets like to pretend to be them.



LoL I hear that!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> LoL I hear that!


The problem lies in the fact most people don't know how to feed Rx kibble. What you do is pour all the kibble out and feed the bag. 

The vet recommended the kibble he did because s/he attended a seminar put on by that company and was told that particular kibble was best for that problem. If you ask him what ingredients in that kibble are good for a particular disorder, he can't tell you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would stay far, far away from Hills in general. Or any pet food that scores lower than a 4-5 on dogfoodanalysis.com, which is a great place for information!

Good luck


----------

